# Lionel Christmas cars



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Over the years, I have collected these photographs. I do not own any of these cars myself. A few of them are not from Lionel. And come back tomorrow for more!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Here are some more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice pictures Vincent. There sure are a lot of different Christmas cars.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very festive!

BTW, that green passenger car is 00 scale, Hornby or Bachmann (probably Bachmann), not Lionel.....


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

No, they are not all Lionel. And if anyone wants to post photos of Christmas cars, fell free.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

It took me a long time to find all these photos.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Great photos. I'll take all of them.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm glad so many folks have enjoyed these photos.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like that picture on your first car. I think most of us have been there, done that!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I had to start up an old computer to retrieve these photos. Many of them are not Lionel.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't ya wish ya HAD all those cars, instead of just the pictures? Would make quite a collection!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

More old photos


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Still more.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Geez Vincent, you gotta alotta Christmas cars.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

DennyM said:


> Geez Vincent, you gotta alotta Christmas cars.


sigh They are photos from the web that I have collected over the years. I do not own any of them. sigh


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

The North Pole Track cleaner is pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

So many wonderful Christmas cars and accessories but this one is by far and away my favorite. The black is IMHO elegant and I like the message.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Getting ready for a Merry Christmas!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Great photos. I have all my shopping done. Mary and I baked our cookies (she bakes butter balls aka Russian tea cakes and cracker candy, I make my chocolate chip cookies all made from scratch) which we've given to our friends. Today I shopped for stocking stuffers. Just random stuff we put in the stockings.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

This will take you days, but it took me years.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

They just keep coming!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I wouldn't mind being stopped at a RR crossing to watch this train go by.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

That night photo is really nice.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The toy soldier in the gateman house is a great idea. Especially who's occupant got retired along the years.


Enjoyable collection! Cheers! :appl:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Christmas Tradition*

Great photos Vincent and I picked up the 88 + 90 Lionel Christmas box Cars for our kids for Christmas presents. Started collecting Lionel about 5 years ago and the kids almost have complete sets with accessories for when they have families and Christmas Traditions of their own...but there will be a Lionel Set under the Christmas Tree for years to come and THATS how you start a spark to keep Model RR alive...YAY!!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Happy Day Before Christmas Eve!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Will this train ever end?!?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Never.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

To be continued! Next year...


----------

